# How often do you feed your betta???



## Flame1990 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi! I am a new betta owner and the food I bought for my betta is called Tetra Betta floating mini pellets. it says I should feed my betta 3-4 pellets twice daily. I have been doing this but I just wanted to make sure if this was enough or to much to feed him, I have heard different things from different sites on how much you should feed them.. how much do you guys feed your betta?


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

It depends on the size of the pellets. Mine get 2 pellets twice a day. I do have a smaller fish who eats much smaller pellets and he gets about 3 twice a day. So it sounds like you're feeding a good amount. Keep in mind some pellets expand and your bettas stomach is about the size of his eye.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

4-5 a day(with one day of fasting). I have the tetra pellets I believe.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

I give my boy 2 Hikari Bio-Gold pellets twice daily. I tried 3 twice daily yesterday, but he got bloated xD So back to 2.


----------



## wnppmy (Dec 26, 2011)

Fed mine up 3 or more pellets twice aday, he slaked off eating in morning, now 3 pellets each morning, every other night just 1 or 2 pellets seems to be working better.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We feed Aqueon pellets and they get 4 pellets twice a day. We don't do fasting since we feed a large variety of foods (frozen).


----------



## AzureFish (Dec 30, 2011)

3 Aqueon pellets 3 times a day for our guy. One fasting day a week.(We were overfeeding a bit, so we cut back) I have a feeling he would eat until he couldn't physically fit any more into his stomach, if he could. I've been told that some bettas are quite the little piggies.


----------



## WiggleSwim (Dec 31, 2011)

I feed 3-4 a day. I have the Aqueon Betta Pellet Food. sometimes I feel bad, like he is not getting enough, because he keeps looking at the top of the tank for more food. I tried to feed him the Aqueon Tropical Flakes that came with my tank, but they were way too big and he had to spit it out. In fact, before he ate it, he was looking at me like "What the hell is this? Where is my normal food?"


----------



## sophie1403 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Betta fish food*

I used to have a betta and i fed him about three pellets every other day so Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and then Sunday. Then i would switch. Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday. i hope this helps you:-D


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Once a day 4 pellets Omega One. If you can add Omega one to your fishes diet they sell it at Petco and Petsmart. It's a better quality food. Many people switch between types of food to give variety to the bettas diet. Ideally you want a food not containing wheat or corn as this is not part of a bettas natural diet.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You'll find wheat in almost every fish food - it's a binder. However, wheat should only be listed once. Some fish foods break wheat up into difference components in order to move them farther down the list, misrepresenting the abundance. Hikari is a perfect example of this, listing wheat THREE times. Too they have soy, corn and potato in there as fillers. LOTS of bad things in hikari.


I feed most days, enough pellets to maintain a colony of snails too. I've never bothered to count. Of course a quantity without a size specification doesn't really say anything. There's quite a difference between five 0.5 mm, 1 mm, and 2 mm pellets.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I feed all mine 3 pellets in the morning and 2 in the evening, with one day of fasting for the ones I keep at home. My desktop betta at work fasts over the weekend, so I usually give him an extra pellet in the evening on Fridays. They get the Omega One betta buffet 1mm pellets.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

It depends on the tank & its inhabitants. My office Betta, who is a PIG, gets about 6 New Life Spectrum pellets twice a day M-F, fasting over the weekends. My single male in a 10g tank gets about 6 Omega One pellets once a day, he's not the best eater. My 46g tank gets fed every other day because of the snail population & I know the females scavenge.


----------

